# Happy Saint Patty's Day to all my friends!!!!



## Finney (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm headed there now.  The first one is for your dear old dad.
The rest are for me.

Finney  :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 17, 2005)

To your Dad Jim!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 17, 2005)

101...I hope your Dad could appreciate an *ICE COLD BUDWEISER*!!  I can't stomach the stout!   :roll: 

I hoisted one and then quickly another in his good name!!  And here's to you to Jim!! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 17, 2005)

101, I didn't read this until after 8:00, but I had a few on pop any way.


----------



## Griff (Mar 17, 2005)

101

Fortunately I live in a later time zone and was able to have a Guiness and Jamison and a thought to your dad and several of my absent friends. What is it a about Irish whiskey that makes you think about heavy weight boxing and dead friends?

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 24, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Are you Glenns friend?



Nice memory 101...do you remeber who I am...we talked on the phone!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 24, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Let me Guess your Greg Rempe I think. Ken P we are counting on your Chicken in August at the Md BBQ Bash in Bellaire. :-D Glenns doing the Ribs and I get Pork Butts and Briskets. I think with 3 Pit Masters we are going to Kick some Butt.  Greg you should come down and join us.  We might even let you tend the firebox on a real Pit ;-)



You will have to lite the grill for him! :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 25, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Nick you kill me.



_Well_, they _do_ call him "Nick the Killer" in some circles


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh man Woody, I missed you this past week. How was the convention?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 25, 2005)

I HATE LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!! The convention was very productive though!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't get me started girl!


----------

